# How long after a bloody show did you go into labour?



## Belle25

Hi ladies,

I asked this in tri 3 forum, but figured you may be the best to answer my question.

I have had my bloody show today, and am wondering how long roughly others had before labour at this point?

Thanks :flower:
xx


----------



## Tasha

Bay number one didnt have one, baby number two an hour and 45 minutes before she was born, baby number three eight weeks, baby number four was induced ten days later, baby number five I was in labour :flower:


----------



## maddog37

I had mine while I was in labour and the hospital already. Mine went - labour --> hospital --> water broke --> bloody show. 

One less thing at home to clean up. hahaha!

Good luck and hope it's smooth and fast for you!


----------



## KatieB

Had bloody show mid afternoon and waters broke around 11pm that night. Good luck! x


----------



## Supermaiden

Had bloody show 10pm, waters broke around 5am, LO delivered an hour later via EMCS. x


----------



## Lauz

I had my bloody show at 9am, done a lot of walking that day and then went into labour that night and had my baby girl the next day! :) 
Good Luck, hope it all goes well! x


----------



## tootyfruity

the following day, then he came 12 hours after that. looks like you'll be mummy soon!!! xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

i got mine at 37 weeks and then went on to be induced at 41+5...bloody show doesn't mean anything to me! (allthough I was pretty excited at the time, I seemed to think I was gunna have my baby that day haha)


----------



## Leanne09

On my first my waters broke straight after the bloody show.
On my 2nd I went into labour 5 days after my bloody show.
Goodluck xx


----------



## little_lady

With isabelle, my waters broke, contractions started and had my bloody show all at once. I was so excited... I had her 36 hours later after a long and tiring labour and section! Good luck hun, I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Inlozi

I had bloody show after a sweep, it went from when I had the sweep until I gave birth pretty much so about 2 days, it was coming out in handfuls though :dohh: tmi lol


----------



## Chocoholic123

I had mine I think at 39 wks but nothing happened then my waters broke at 10 days over but still nothing! Ended up being induced at 41 + 5 :(


----------



## isabelsmummy

was a matter of hours with both mine xx good luck!! xx


----------



## ahcigar1

I had my bloody show on a Wed. then was induced that Sunday, but ended up with emergency c-section only 30 min later. I never had a chance to go into labor. So I really don't think that it means anything at all.


----------



## qpaulina42

a week or so


----------



## NuKe

12 hours between losing it and waters breaking!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I was already having early labour period type cramps when I had my bloody show. Gave birth 24 hours later. :)


----------



## betsybeth

Had the show on Friday evening, had her on the monday evening..


----------



## sequeena

I first had a 'show' at 34 weeks. My proper show started on August 3rd and continued until I gave birth on August 7th.


----------



## Bex84

i had mine same day I went into early labour soon after I got it


----------



## span

It was a week for me between my body show and labour. :flower:


----------



## nicole_

i was already in labour when i had mine!


----------



## bigbetty

I had my bloody show after a sweep around 40 weeks but still went overdue and had to be induced xx


----------



## wendzwoo

I had mine on the sunday and was in labour on the monday although she didn't arrive till tuesday.


----------



## janey1975

Had bloody show around lunchtime and then my waters broke at 2am and baby was born at 1.20pm! So within 24 hours of my bloody show my baby was born. Good luck .... I am very excited for you.


----------



## RebeccaG

A week before my waters breaking - but then had another 2 days until LO was born! Good luck and stay positive!! xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I didn't have one til my waters had well & truly broken!


----------



## babylove719

I lost my mucus plug/bloody show over about 3 days and then went into labor the 4th day


----------



## Lashes85

I had my bloody show at 8am and my first contraction at 9.30am. I gave birth at 19.03pm. Good luck :) xx


----------



## victoriav

I had so much show! I started contractions a few hours later and had her by emcs 24 hours later. Good luck!


----------



## emyandpotato

I was in labour and about to push :)


----------



## AngelBunny

the next day :D


----------



## Fascination

About 10 hours before she was born ^^ x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I got my show about 11pm, contractions started immediately, waters broke 7am, hospital sent me home, baby born following afternoon at 3pm.


----------



## fidget

show on monday, waters broke tuesday, went into labour on wednesday


----------



## Seb8

1 week after. X


----------



## PAgal

I had my bloody show at 7am one day and woke up with broken waters the next morning at 4:30 a.m. and they could have broken anytime that night (it wasn't a gush, just little spurts of water). Here, we induce labor when waters break so labor was started by doc at noon.


----------



## Jodiash

Hi hun I had a show 3.00am in the morning and was in labour that night! Good luck! x


----------



## Inge

I had mine when I was in labour in the hospital after I needed to pee :haha: My water broke at 9:30pm and I was at the hospital around 1:30am when it happened, it was only a tiny bit too. I never had the mucus plug come out either (never noticed it :shrug:)


----------



## Sovereign

Lost some mid-morning, some mid-afternoon and waters went around midnight x


----------



## Belle25

Thanks so much for all the replies and good luck wishes.

Still pregnant :-(
Had a second sweep this morning...anyone got any tips to get things moving? I am getting miserable walking around like a penguin now!!
xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I had a very faint bloody show, but about 2 hours later my waters broke and I delivered about 18 hours later :) Best day ever, it won't be long now hun! Enjoy these last few precious moments of having LO in your belly :) xx


----------



## holidaysan

The following day x


----------



## babydustcass

I didnt have mine until I was in labour! lol


----------



## M&S

Had a show on my due date (Friday), went into Labour on the sunday morning, gave birth Monday morning.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Go for long walks, bounce on a gym ball. Also, some say it doesn't work but my waters broke about 20 mins after having sex!


----------



## casann

Both times i went into labour within 24 hours x


----------



## teal

I had my bloody show after my midwife attempted a sweep and my son was born the next day xx


----------



## Munchkinn_

Mine started at 9pm on the Wednesday and never stopped just got heavier and more bloodier until 5:22pm on the Thursday when i had my baby boy :)


----------



## xxEMZxx

babydustcass said:


> I didnt have mine until I was in labour! lol

Same, and I only know because the midwife decided to tell me! x


----------



## mummykcc

Almost straight away-i went to the loo, wiped and i had my show. Then my waters broke literally a minute or so after, then the contractions started straight away. I had a quick labour and birth overall though-which i wasn't expecting for baby no1.


----------



## youngmummy94

2 hours.


----------



## EstelSeren

I had my baby girl about 7 hours after the start of my bloody show (strong contractions accompanied by the show started at about 2:30am and I had her at 9:30am!)!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Torz

I didnt get my show untill i started in labour. My first sign of labour was contractions.


----------



## krismarie621

My water broke at 1pm (with no warning signs beforehand, aside from very mild cramping here and there), started to have mild contractions soon after (about half an hour after) and then about an hour after, I had a bit of bloody show. I had my LO at 11:48 that night.


----------



## mum2b2012

i had my show on weds and im still pregnant :( i keep getting contractions but i havent timed them as they havent been painful so figured they are BH. had really bad cramping all day tues and diarrhea and more since and was sick last night but still nothing. back is killing me all the time, im so miserable, i want her to be here already!! hope i dont have to wait too much longer, altho i know shes not due for another 2 1/2 weeks! im so impatient!


----------



## Blah11

i had my bloody show after my internal at 8cm dilated.


----------



## sg0720

when ihad my bloody show i was 5cm and had my son about 9 hours later (my water wasnt broken yet)


----------

